# Ramones



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Da Brudders. The pride of Forest Hills, Queens. All four original members sadly gone. They may have run out of ideas long before they ran out of steam, but the early material still stands up after all these years. Any fans on TC?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes !!
Gabba gabba hey.
Although they did give me a nasty beeep in my ear for months after a concert at the Paradiso, A'dam.....
A good friend of mine still has Johnny's plectrum, good catch that was


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, I bought the eponymous LP 1977-ish when I was 14. Even my _New Wave_ loving friends couldn't agree to like this.

A guilty pleasure for me, then!










"Ramones - Ramones cover" by Source. Licensed under Fair use via Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:...#mediaviewer/File:Ramones_-_Ramones_cover.jpg


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Another one here, shocked by his anthem Blitzgriek pop when I was young, and then seen them live twice.
I still tell my friends how they kept coming back to the stage to play encores over and over, even when the lights were on and people already leaving the pavillion so heard them from outside, that was rock'n roll, man!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Yep....This is me then...remind you of anyone?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> Yep....This is me then...remind you of anyone?
> 
> View attachment 62848


Joey? Dede? . . . I don't know. I'm so confused. I always get the Ramones mixed up.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the _Rocket to Russia_ album. I had it as a little kid. My older cousins got me into it. The New York Dolls too. "Cretin Hop," "Bad Girl"-- I love that stuff. . . still. So much fun. Beach-trip music. Hyper, out-of-control summer music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rocket to Russia is my favourite Ramones album as well. Loved the other NY bands such as the NYDs and, of course, the Dictators.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

An influential band for many of the British punk bands
Great days indeed


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I recently watched _Rock 'n' Roll High School_, a film just silly enough to be good.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Ramones was (and still is) a highly influential band on the punk scene, that's no doubt. But I don't like them, don't know why. My punk side was always with Dead Kennedys and Bad Religion (and many other brazilian bands you probably don't know about, like Mukeka di rato, Gritando H.C., Ratos de Porão, etc).


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

drvLock said:


> Ramones was (and still is) a highly influential band on the punk scene, that's no doubt. But I don't like them, don't know why. My punk side was always with Dead Kennedys and Bad Religion (and many other brazilian bands you probably don't know about, like Mukeka di rato, Gritando H.C., Ratos de Porão, etc).







Live.

This was the first punk song I ever heard as a little kid.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

drvLock said:


> Ramones was (and still is) a highly influential band on the punk scene, that's no doubt. But I don't like them, don't know why. My punk side was always with Dead Kennedys and Bad Religion (and many other brazilian bands you probably don't know about, like Mukeka di rato, Gritando H.C., Ratos de Porão, etc).


Have to agree. I'm sure they were pretty remarkable and aggressively different in their time but at this distance from punk they sound more part of the pop punk side of the music. A band like the New York Dolls, despite perhaps being more pop and glam sounds like they have more "edge".

Gotta love the Ramones if only for how enthusiastic Shonen Knife are about their idols.


----------

